# blower motor issues?



## mizzouswm (Feb 6, 2010)

1994 Nissan 

I think I have a problem with my heater/AC blower motor/vents. It blows out of the defroster vents on a constant speed, but will change to other vents and has variability from those vents (feet, dash, etc.). The little research I have done would point to the blower relay, but those forums suggest only one fan speed, where I have variability when using other vents. Also, it seems like the lever to control air intake from outside to recirculated doesn't work (seems loose), but I'm not sure if these problems are connected. Temp control works fine, but cool air (outside, probably, since it's winter) comes in from the dash vents. First thought is that one of the vent doors is stuck, but I have no idea.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

is it mechanical or electronic?


----------



## mizzouswm (Feb 6, 2010)

electronic


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

soundslike a bad control head


----------

